# Quick question



## viktor89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this considered upper lower split?


Mon- Deadlift-conventional 

Tues-Chest-Bench

Wed-Arms

Thurs- Legs- Squat

Fri Shoulders- OHP

*Or it has to be*

Mon- lower body
Tues- Upper body

Thursday- Lower
Fri- Upper

?

I usually do *Wendler 2 day variation *where its 
Mon -Squat and then high rep DL 
Tue- Chest and high rep OHP

Following week 
Mon - DL and then high rep Squat
Tue- OHP and high rep Bench

on Thur and Fri - I do supplementary exercises. 

So what do you think? natural lifters can benefit from training same muscle group twice a week. So is the first version basically same thing?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2016)

I think yer first outline looks fine. Better still would be to split yer off days up, but so long as yer not going overboard on yer accessory days I think you'll recover fine as is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> Is this considered upper lower split?
> 
> 
> Mon- Deadlift-conventional
> ...



First is close. I would suggest 

Day 1 squat

Day 2 bench and arms

Day 3 rest 

Day 4 deadlift 

Day 5 overhead press and shoulders 

Day 6 rest 

Day 7 becomes day 1 or take another rest day and be sure you are recovering. 

Honestly splits are so not at all important.  What IS important is adequate training volume or stimulus to force adaptation in the body.  Then recover.  

If you don't do enough work it don't matter how many days per week or whatever.  If you do too much it won't matter either.


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

i think it does


----------

